# Error: No tables were detected in the active Excel workbook that are linked to PowerPivot tables



## nielf (Sep 2, 2015)

Hi,

I'm getting the error below when I'm trying to update the PowerPivot tables that er linked to tables in Excel. 







When I click on any of my PivotCharts, the "PowerPivot Field List" pane appears on the right, so it is obviously connected to PowerPivot data.

Is there any way I can get this working again? Just the thought of having to rebuild the entire workbook again makes my hair turn grey.

I'm using version 10.50.4000.0 of PowerPivot (MS Excel x64 PowerPivot 10)


----------



## Sinon (Sep 2, 2015)

The field list shows everything before the refresh. Since it can't refresh, it continues to show older data. Regarding your error though, did you recently change the source tables in any way? New unnamed columns can give errors. New table names can give errors. Basically, see whether anything has been changed in the source tables. Since you are using powerpivots, if you go the field list pane and click on "ALL" instead of "ACTIVE", you should be able to see what tables excel acknowledges and maybe start from there?
Obviously, a better way to get an answer is by sharing a sample.


----------



## nielf (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply, Sinon. 

I have not changed anything in the source tables at all. 

I'm not sure where to find the 'all' and 'active' on the field list pane. 

Unfortunately I can't share a sample as the data is confidential.


----------

